# Post Delete Missing (Split)



## kzosat (Aug 22, 2004)

well, since I can't delete this, nevermind.


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

What can't you delete? ... and why?

Your post? - of course you can.. go to EDIT .. and when there (on Edit screen) - it's on top there "Delete Post"


----------



## kzosat (Aug 22, 2004)

Darkman said:


> What can't you delete? ... and why?
> 
> Your post? - of course you can.. go to EDIT .. and when there (on Edit screen) - it's on top there "Delete Post"


Sorry no such option for me. Searched the whole page for the word DELETE, nope not there.


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

kzosat said:


> Sorry no such option for me. Searched the whole page for the word DELETE, nope not there.


Don't know.. 
What am i some special one then? .. lol .. Besides.. i know for sure others can delete their posts also (example: JL .. few time deleted his)

It's there! .. for me anyhow - just press Edit.. and it's on very top there in the EDIT page.. "Delete this Message" (or whatever it called option).. you make sure the dot is there..and press "Delete Msg" button...

Don't know though.. if it is truly not there for you - PM some mod maybe and ask him... also wondering if maybe it's somewhere in Options to enable the feature.. (even though i do not recall enabling or disabling something like that ever)

Don't know....

P.S. .. just thought of something .. - wonder if this feature comes on it's own..after certain level of one's amount of posts.... hmmmm

maybe that's why Evil Capserian could NOT delete his one neither (before) .. 
Eh, Evil?


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2005)

testing delete for me... 

No delete option for me.

Darkman, you really can do more than just mere mortals.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

gpflepsen said:


> testing delete for me...
> 
> No delete option for me.


Odd.

JL


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

hehe - nice screen shots 

I won't attach mine .. but i have the same as JL's 

JL or Mods.. maybe one needs to have certain amount of Posts accumulated at forum to have "Delete post" option? (and therefore to be able to do so)


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

gpflepsen said:


> Darkman, you really can do more than just mere mortals.


Unfortunatly, I am a mere mortal as well... and when my time "to go" comes - i wll "go" just as any other one of You(s) :lol:

:icon_cry: :whatdidid :sleeping: :new_sleep :engel02: :contract: :shrug: :feelbette :icon_cry:


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2005)

justalurker said:


> Odd.
> 
> JL


Which display style are you using? I'm using DBStalk Pro 2.


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

"DBSTalk Bright" one currently here.. (but don't think that should matter for the "Delete Post" feature / option)


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

gpflepsen said:


> Which display style are you using? I'm using DBStalk Pro 2.


DBSTalk Professional 2 - But I spun through all the options at the bottom of the screen and found delete on each of them. And I'm seeing it on both NS and IE.

JL


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2005)

Darkman said:


> JL or Mods.. maybe one needs to have certain amount of Posts accumulated at forum to have "Delete post" option? (and therefore to be able to do so)


I've been here since 2002, have over 500 post and have never been banned. I am a member of satguys, that could have me on secret probation. :lol: I just hope it's not double secret probation.
:lol: :grin:


----------



## sluggo (Sep 16, 2004)

test.nope.no delete here either.weird.


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

gpflepsen said:


> I've been here since 2002, have over 500 post and have never been banned. I am a member of satguys, that could have me on secret probation. :lol: I just hope it's not double secret probation.
> :lol: :grin:


regardless when you "arrived" here.. maybe you need something like.. hmmm.. say 1000, 2000 or 3000 posts (or something) .. for the "Delete Post" feature to magically appear 

lol... I don't know though.. (just guessing.. trying to find some logic to this) 

It would be nice to hear from some Moderator(s) about this though (.. to lay some of this controvercy to rest)


----------



## alebowgm (Jun 12, 2004)

One should also note that Dish Networks cousin, Bell Expressvu in Canada, which uses all of the exact same equipment as Dish Network and they completed their swap a few monthes ago...


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

Yup.. They did...


----------



## JohnMI (Apr 2, 2002)

Just to note it for those curious on this delete thing, I do have the option on mine... Maybe it is post-based?

- John...


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

maybe.. as i thought.. 

and in this case then - you are over 1000 and have it .. and other one was just over 500 and didn't have it ------> so maybe 1000 posts is the required barrier


----------



## Evil Capserian (Jul 28, 2003)

Darkman said:


> Unfortunatly, I am a mere mortal as well... and when my time "to go" comes - i wll "go" just as any other one of You(s) :lol:
> 
> :icon_cry: :whatdidid :sleeping: :new_sleep :engel02: :contract: :shrug: :feelbette :icon_cry:


Mere mortal too huh? Well I have to say darkster, just like old actors, you will never die, you will fade away.  

On the brighter side though, TV is crap now anyways.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

My bad guys. You should be able to delete your own posts now. For some reason, only gold members could do it. Sorry.


----------



## JohnMI (Apr 2, 2002)

Well, it was fun while it lasted. 

- John...


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

Chris Blount said:


> My bad guys. You should be able to delete your own posts now. For some reason, only gold members could do it. Sorry.


Mystery solved i guess..... :lol: :grin: :sure:


----------

